# Adamantine delivered!!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow; I'm so relieved! I sat with her tank on the floor in front of the AC the mousery last night for about an hour while waiting for the mousery to cool down. When I went to check on her just now, the first thing I saw was a nest ball. She poked her nose out and took a treat, leaving me to gently pull back the ball to see the 11 pinkies. I heard them before i saw them; music to my ears! They have all nursed, and while they are a little small and a bit underdeveloped looking, I have no fears that Admantine can handle the job. If I had another doe with very young babies I might remove a few, but I'm not inclined to cull any. And now I go to get her a real treat suitable for a mursing doe: whole grain oat cereal soaked in all natural yogurt.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations! ^.^ You should post up some baby pictures :3


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations- Peepers! I'm glad mum is doing o.k too.  x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I'll post some pix eventually; I don't see the urgency when they are just pink...but I'll indulge you since you asked. Pink is good; I like seeing nice wiggly pink.


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yay babies, congratulations


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

On recounting, I found a dozen of the little eekers. I think they were were born a day or two short of full term; something about the unfinished look of the skin, a little too reddish-pink, with a higher degree of translucency than a fully developed litter. Addie' is a very experienced mother, and will probably split the crew into two nests so she can nurse all of them. Even as they were, all together, they had full milk bellies.

Adamant is in with two blue tri does now.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

She really does sound like an amazing mother O.O How many litters has she had?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is her third and last litter. And here they are, the whole dozen of them. They still look underdeveloped to me; this is about how they should loook at birth, and they're a couple of days old now...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive had a few litters born like that lately. (Ive only had litters born like that when it was hot)
She sounds like a great mom


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I think she delivered earlier than she might have because of the AC not working properly a couple of days ago. I'm just glad she and the babies are all OK.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adamantine's babies are five days old now; normally I'd expect to see fur by day five. They are showing the firsst hints of pigment in the skin, and this litter looks like just what I was aiming for.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww 
I hope you get what you were aiming for!


----------



## Callisto (May 30, 2010)

Naw despite they fact they are tiny little pink wiggly things I find them so cuttte :3. I'm looking forward to seeing how the babies turn out. Good luck and congratz!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How much will the pre-mature delivery restrict their developement? Will they eventually catch up to the milestones of more developed litters? Cute babies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They should be fine; I've had litters born even less well developed , and then there are often a couple that die in the first couple of days. But sine they've made it this far they should be just fine. As you can see from the photos, there are a bunch of babies that have nice splotches of color surrounded by a white background, and that is exatly what I was aiming for. I'm not surprised to see what look to be a couple of BEW's, sort of glad, really, as it confirms the genotypes of mom and dad in the C locus as being c^e/ c^e or c^e/ c. This large litter should provide me with enough material to ensure my ability to continue this line.

I am very much pleased.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are new pix; the fur is starting to come in.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I see at least... 4 or 5 tris? Congrats!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww 
They look great!


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

my doe has had 8 babies they are 11 days old to day but she is very week i am feeding her normal mouse food, bread and milk, eggs i am also giving this to my other doe as she lost all her babies at birth and she is very thin and very very week is there anything els i can feed them or do to get there strength up plz thx,xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It sounds like there's something wrong with them; have you treated them for mites and worms? You can tell if there are mites by taking a peice of white paper towel or tissue, hold it flat on your plalm, and with the other hand scoop up a small amoiunt of litter from wherever the nest is, and sprinkle it on the paper. As you sift it off the paper, you can see mites as tiny dots that move. If you treat your meeces for mites, it will also take care of any internal parasites like roundworms or tapeworms.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. There are at least seven tris, though some of them have more than the three colors specified by the standards that have so recently been established.


----------

